# Tennis in Costa Blanca



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

My wife and I are thinking about renting then buying in the Costa Blanca Region .We are both Keen Tennis Players. I suppose we would want a complex with a good Court or better still a nearby Club with social play. In the UK it is easy to find a club. . just go on the LTA website and enter the region of choice and hundreds of clubs pop up. It doesnt seem that easy for Spain. 
Does anyone know of Tennis clubs within this area, or urbanisations with thriving Tennis Groups ? Pete


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PS51 said:


> My wife and I are thinking about renting then buying in the Costa Blanca Region .We are both Keen Tennis Players. I suppose we would want a complex with a good Court or better still a nearby Club with social play. In the UK it is easy to find a club. . just go on the LTA website and enter the region of choice and hundreds of clubs pop up. It doesnt seem that easy for Spain.
> Does anyone know of Tennis clubs within this area, or urbanisations with thriving Tennis Groups ? Pete


the Costa Blanca is a pretty big area - there are tons of tennis clubs - we have at least two in Jávea


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes. its the size of the place which causes the problem . Ive checked out the Spanish Tennis federation site and the information about clubs is pretty minimal. Ive googled villa rental sites and factored in sites with tennis courts. I know about the clubs at Javea. There seems to be a very good club at Moraira with Artificial grass( The surface of my choice ) 
If you Google Tennis Cubs in Costa Blanca, you get swamped by ads for Tennis Holidays With coaching. I am a coach so that doesnt interest me. But at least it gives me an indication of where courts are. Google earth is interesting. Scanning for multiple courts in certain areas. Its a bit ponderous though. Pete


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As Xabia says, it's a large place.

We have a very active tennis club plus a sports centre where it's very popular.

You really will have to refine your search to get productive answers.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know about the one at Moraira but I know that the Javea club has big competitions and is what I would call a "serious" club. That's not to say it's elitist - people of all levels play there - but it is hooked into the national structure somehow and has local ladders, etc.

It also has those nice caged courts (Padel) for lousy players like me who would otherwise spend all their time fetching balls.



PS51 said:


> Yes. its the size of the place which causes the problem . Ive checked out the Spanish Tennis federation site and the information about clubs is pretty minimal. Ive googled villa rental sites and factored in sites with tennis courts. I know about the clubs at Javea. There seems to be a very good club at Moraira with Artificial grass( The surface of my choice )
> If you Google Tennis Cubs in Costa Blanca, you get swamped by ads for Tennis Holidays With coaching. I am a coach so that doesnt interest me. But at least it gives me an indication of where courts are. Google earth is interesting. Scanning for multiple courts in certain areas. Its a bit ponderous though. Pete


----------

